# Rayon Cellucotton Wicking Tutorial And Review



## Alex (26/6/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## eviltoy (26/6/14)

eBay 700 shipped 500ft

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (26/6/14)

http://www.sallybeauty.com/cotton-c...93DD-6D5C-5233-A6D4-BCB30C4C4B5A&cm_vc=MYBUYS

Online Price: $14.99






And for scale


----------



## eviltoy (26/6/14)

Ya but shipping? I see a group buy


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/6/14)

And he still boils it?


----------



## Alex (26/6/14)

I'm sure this stuff is available here already, hairdresses must have it.


----------



## eviltoy (26/6/14)

Used my googlefu couldn't find locally


----------



## HPBotha (27/6/14)

Amazon:


Items (4): ZAR 291.97
Shipping & handling: ZAR 108.49
Total before tax: ZAR 400.46
Estimated tax to be collected: ZAR 0.00
Import Fees Deposit ZAR 122.58
Order total: ZAR 523.04

48meters in total. = R10.89/meter

one of the local retailers can make a packet with just one order

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HPBotha (27/6/14)

The key is looking for Rayon Fiber resellers locally:

http://www.branson.co.za/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=57&Itemid=76


time for bead.

good night

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## eviltoy (27/6/14)

The R700 bucks one is on eBay and its 500 feet


----------



## eviltoy (27/6/14)

I see where you going with this. So we group buy 4 packs between 4 people  too early to think

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eviltoy (27/6/14)

ok I am in for one pack


----------



## HPBotha (27/6/14)

Easy - peezy

who is on board? 

Tried local manufacturers, will call on a few people later today and see what can be sourced locally. Last time i boiled my cotton it came out as one large ball of globb....


----------



## eviltoy (27/6/14)

Wait @HPBotha the link you sent is for the cotton one. You need to get the Rayon one


----------



## eviltoy (27/6/14)

http://www.amazon.com/Graham-Profes...=1403853833&sr=1-1&keywords=Rayon+Cellucotton

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## HPBotha (27/6/14)

bugger - you are right
But no shipping to SA.... might need to use shipito.com or myus.com .... but am i REALLY that desperate!?


----------



## eviltoy (27/6/14)

Eish dem. My feelings lol MyUS is expensive in any case


----------



## shabbar (27/6/14)

I just want that Reo door !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eviltoy (27/6/14)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Graham-Prof...uty-Coil-Rayon-Perms-Hair-Salon-/370807361893


----------



## HPBotha (27/6/14)

http://www.wantitall.co.za/Beauty/Graham-Professional-Cellucotton-40-Ft-Box__B004OR6OLY

Rediculous

closest i got was from an indian supplier: http://www.indiamart.com/sorbeadindia/pharmaceutical-coils.html

so if someone in the forums have packaging material they want to vape with - go right ahead. cotton puff balls and mesh will be my resort...


----------



## ET (28/6/14)

still waiting on some egyptian cotton to try out but this stuff sounds very nice


----------



## eviltoy (28/6/14)

I want to get some of this


----------



## HPBotha (28/6/14)

eviltoy said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Graham-Prof...uty-Coil-Rayon-Perms-Hair-Salon-/370807361893






SO to get one box in with shipping & taxes is R660 +/- that is for the full box. Can someone do a buye in and it is split between buyers, may i suggest Vendors get in volved as a vaper i am NOT going to go through 154.2m worth soon!!

R4.33 per meter cost
R14.20 per meter retail

just a suggestion.

@Chop007 @Andre @RevnLucky7


----------



## RevnLucky7 (28/6/14)

I'd have to decline on this one mate. I would not use this stuff as wick, purely because it's cotton. That aside, I'm not sure it's safe to vape off of.


----------



## eviltoy (28/6/14)

I'm in already will wait for more takers

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ET (28/6/14)

seems you get a medical grade rayon cellucotton and it is better than the normal cellucotton so maybe a medical supply place will have it?


----------



## eviltoy (28/6/14)

The one I sent is reinforced apparently you shouldn't get that one. Need to find another seller


----------



## HPBotha (28/6/14)

denizenx said:


> seems you get a medical grade rayon cellucotton and it is better than the normal cellucotton so maybe a medical supply place will have it?


I checked a local laboratory equipment distributor.... and they only have swabs. The other option is pharmaceutical packaging suppliers as the thread is used for its exceptional moisture absorption quality. 

Anyone got any further with that?

We already boil our dove cotton to vape on. . .


----------



## HPBotha (28/6/14)

just bought the 44043 as per the original post. ETA from 15th to the 30th July.


if this does not work, my mom will have ample cotton for her mani's and peddi's


----------



## HPBotha (28/6/14)

44043 is the same material. This is what I found on the Graham web site. The stuff in green is all the same. Any other code is either reinforced or not 100% Rayon.

44040Regular Coil1200 Ft.Dispenser Box
44043Regular Coil3 Lbs.Dispenser Box
44060Regular Coil500 Ft.Dispenser Box
44130Regular Coil40 Ft./Box12 Boxes/Case


----------



## Andre (28/6/14)

I can take some from you, if you like?


----------



## HPBotha (28/6/14)

I am following the original forum about using Rayon. And it seems this stuff is producing flavour that no one before experienced with cotton, mesh, cotton mesh combo. Ideal for drippers who like to move between flavours. it seems the biggest issue is that you need to tweak your power output to maximize on the supperior wicking of the Rayon. But with Rayon it seems you are getting a wider gamut of flavour tones.

@Andre Once the box arrives i will make it available to anyone who wishes it! will post as soon as it arrives!

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## eviltoy (28/6/14)

Awesome hope im on the list

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## HPBotha (28/6/14)

eviltoy said:


> Awesome hope im on the list


 
Please send me a PM, or contact me direct at hpbotha@wiesjoupappa.com

remember ETA is only at the end of july.


----------



## eviltoy (28/6/14)

Mailed


----------



## Andre (30/6/14)

Here is a good post on ECF to read about wicking with this: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...avor-saturation-nic-hit-269.html#post13554450

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (30/6/14)

Please to all who want to try it, i have a moerse doos coming in mid July, please email me at hpbotha@wiesjoupappa.com with postal adress

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (30/6/14)

seriously can't wait to try this stuff out


----------



## ET (30/6/14)

HPBotha said:


> Please to all who want to try it, i have a moerse doos coming in mid July, please email me at hpbotha@wiesjoupappa.com with postal adress


 
ag nee man, ons will nie weet van zuma wat vir jou kom kuier nie

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HPBotha (30/6/14)

Sal hom wys wies pappa

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (1/7/14)

Here is another option to buy:
http://www.have2have.co.za/product/Graham-Professional-Cellucotton-40-Ft-Box/141859


----------



## ET (1/7/14)

great to know we can get it locally also. happy to wait for mr botha's metric ton to arrive  if it kicks off like i think it will people will want more than he has in any case


----------



## HPBotha (1/7/14)

Again, please email me at hpbotha@wiesjoupappa.com with your postal adress and i will send through a sample for you to test - i will also send through to all the vendors so they can try it out and hopefully we can have a steady supply. If the rumours are to believed this is going to be the miracle wicking material.

better flavour from VG juice.... smoke chasing will be easier - and taste better.


----------



## Andre (1/7/14)

HPBotha said:


> Again, please email me at hpbotha@wiesjoupappa.com with your postal adress and i will send through a sample for you to test - i will also send through to all the vendors so they can try it out and hopefully we can have a steady supply. If the rumours are to believed this is going to be the miracle wicking material.
> 
> better flavour from VG juice.... smoke chasing will be easier - and taste better.


We hope so. We tried bamboo based on such a thread on ECF and that was an epic fail. But must say this does look more promising. Thanks for you offer, if have2have does not come through will certainly take you up on that. My order is a mere 12 metres, but delivery promised for around 8 July 2014.


----------



## HPBotha (1/7/14)

Quick comparison - straighter with more surface area (creases) is what we are looking for:

Bambo Pulp:







Cotton Fibre:






another example of cotton - note the urface area that is doubled:






Now take a look at Rayon fiber:






Note the straight fibres, as well as its straight lines.... this is what makes it such a good wicking material.

and just to let everyone know - we have been using cellucotton in allot of clearomizers already:

https://www.google.com/patents/CN20...X&ei=BfWyU_bMEuGv7AaV7YGgDw&ved=0CBsQ6AEwADgU


_Electronic cigarette atomizer_
_CN 202819629 U_
_ABSTRACT_
_The utility model discloses an electronic cigarette atomizer which comprises a tar storage body provided with a tar storage cavity inside. A cotton storage space is arranged in the tar storage body and is communicated with the tar storage cavity, cellucotton contacted with heating wires is arranged in the cotton storage space, the tar storage cavity is provided with a tar outlet, and tobacco tar in the tar storage cavity can permeate into the cellucotton through the tar outlet. The cellucotton is separately arranged in the cotton storage space which is separated from the tar storage cavity, and the tobacco tar can permeate into the cellucotton merely through the tar outlet. Thus, only a small amount of cellucotton is needed to achieve permeating of the tobacco tar, more space is saved to storage the tar, and the service period of the atomizer is prolonged. Smoke generated by volatilization of the tobacco tar after the cellucotton is heated by the heating wires can be output rapidly and directly because the smoke does no need to pass through the coated cellucotton layer upon layer, and the smoke taste better and purer. The electronic cigarette atomizer can serve as a substitute for cigarette, and the smoking quitting effect is good._


Please note that the above extract is from Google patents - and the patent was submitted in chinese.... so please excuse the word TAR.

for more information on Rayon fibres, and their manufacture check here

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (2/7/14)

QUICK UPDATE:

My Order was cancelled, resubmitted today - new shipping window is the 15th July-1st of August, supposed shipping date is today.

No comunication from supplier as to why it was cancelled.


----------



## HPBotha (2/7/14)

OK, FINALLY after the third atempt i am getting the 3lb box into South Africa. So after all the samples have been sent i will still be with stock - and will try and recoup some costs. Shipping costs was 4 times that of the actual box!!!! LOL

wat ons nie doen vir 'n goeie trek nie.....


----------



## ET (2/7/14)

haat dit wanneer suppliers jou rondneek

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex (2/7/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/7/14)

Alex said:


>



Positive or negative?


----------



## Alex (2/7/14)

Andre said:


> Positive or negative?


 
Just finished watching now, extremely positive. And this is not cotton btw, it's Rayon.

Rayon is a manufactured regenerated cellulose fiber. It is made from purified cellulose, primarily from wood pulp, which is chemically converted into a soluble compound. It is then dissolved and forced through a spinneret to produce filaments which are chemically solidified, resulting in synthetic fibers of nearly pure cellulose.[1] Because rayon is manufactured from naturally occurring polymers, it is considered a semi-synthetic fiber.[2] Specific types of rayon include viscose, modal and lyocell, each of which differs in manufacturing process and properties of the finished product

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre (2/7/14)

Alex said:


> Just finished watching now, extremely positive. And this is not cotton btw, it's Rayon.


Thanks, yes I read some about it on the ECF thread. Would be awesome if as good as they say.


----------



## Alex (2/7/14)

Andre said:


> Thanks, yes I read some about it on the ECF thread. Would be awesome if as good as they say.


 
I am so impressed with that guys video, have subscribed to his channel. Not one of those lets blow clouds type of guys. More about the science.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HPBotha (2/7/14)

Quick update - my box was shipped today - so hopefully it will be safely on its way to Cape Town and in my grubby paws by mid -> July.

The science (above post) shows exactly why Rayon is such a great material. But the proof is in the pudding. Will send it out to all the vendors as well to try and get more readily availablity in SA. please remember to email me and i will send through a sample. hpbotha@wiesjoupappa.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (2/7/14)

HPBotha said:


> Quick update - my box was shipped today - so hopefully it will be safely on its way to Cape Town and in my grubby paws by mid -> July.
> 
> The science (above post) shows exactly why Rayon is such a great material. But the proof is in the pudding. Will send it out to all the vendors as well to try and get more readily availablity in SA. please remember to email me and i will send through a sample. hpbotha@wiesjoupappa.com


Just keep your grubby paws of the rayon - wear gloves! And a face mask!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## HPBotha (2/7/14)

Andre said:


> Just keep your grubby paws of the rayon - wear gloves! And a face mask!


well, i'll do the spit test on every sample. helps to confirm it wicks well

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (3/7/14)

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/29o6xi/about_this_rayon_hype/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (3/7/14)

Yea Alex, reading all that earlier really has me foaming at the mouth for this stuff

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (4/7/14)

HPBotha said:


> Quick update - my box was shipped today - so hopefully it will be safely on its way to Cape Town and in my grubby paws by mid -> July.
> 
> The science (above post) shows exactly why Rayon is such a great material. But the proof is in the pudding. Will send it out to all the vendors as well to try and get more readily availablity in SA. please remember to email me and i will send through a sample. hpbotha@wiesjoupappa.com


 

I have some on it's way already.
I stopped following this thread since my last post... forgot to mention it 

I have a few setups I'd like to run this on myself.


----------



## eviltoy (4/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I have some on it's way already.
> I stopped following this thread since my last post... forgot to mention it
> 
> I have a few setups I'd like to run this on myself.



Shun the non believer shun


----------



## RevnLucky7 (4/7/14)

eviltoy said:


> Shun the non believer shun


 
Hey... 
It's not cotton


----------



## eviltoy (4/7/14)

Lol I can't wait to try it


----------



## RevnLucky7 (4/7/14)

eviltoy said:


> Lol I can't wait to try it


 
Dude... my life as a vaper kind of sucks. Because my setups that I like vaping at is too much for what I like vaping on. I want my Kayfun at 16W ALL THE TIME, but Ekowool can't which that well. Now I have the Nano Kit and Orion Cap... such a good look, but it makes it even worse. I don't use cotton for two reasons. I like sweet cookie cake custard type vapes. I also like NETs. Cotton filters the flavor out of it, but mainly it seems to dry out the vapor for me for some reason. I don't get that array of notes on the same flavor as when I use Ekowool.

Now if I could find something that wicked as well as cotton and tasted like Ekowool.... I'd be over the moon.
I crossed a page the other day of a "new" thicker/harder strand kind of cotton that was made specifically just for e cig users, but I can't find it. I didn't read on it either. Just crossed it and got side tracked.
Blah, Rayon this Rayon that. I've seen this sh@t before.

I've bought the pyramid tea bags. I've used aquarium foam. I did the SS mesh and the SS Rope. I've tried Japanese cotton. It was all god’s gift at some point. You know what hype's all about. But Rayon is getting a lot of attention. That ECF thread is thumping.

So.... here we go again. And if it fails, I'll just have another thing to add to my list of ridiculous attempts in search of perfection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (4/7/14)

I am not a fan of cotton either it irritates my throat and doesn't give me the flavour I seek. I moved over to ekowool since I had some from zipi at the time but like enough for 2 wicks in the reo and I now only do ekowool. I have cotton now at the moment since I'm out of ekowool and custards last stand is muted beyon recognition.


----------



## Andre (4/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Dude... my life as a vaper kind of sucks. Because my setups that I like vaping at is too much for what I like vaping on. I want my Kayfun at 16W ALL THE TIME, but Ekowool can't which that well. Now I have the Nano Kit and Orion Cap... such a good look, but it makes it even worse. I don't use cotton for two reasons. I like sweet cookie cake custard type vapes. I also like NETs. Cotton filters the flavor out of it, but mainly it seems to dry out the vapor for me for some reason. I don't get that array of notes on the same flavor as when I use Ekowool.
> 
> Now if I could find something that wicked as well as cotton and tasted like Ekowool.... I'd be over the moon.
> I crossed a page the other day of a "new" thicker/harder strand kind of cotton that was made specifically just for e cig users, but I can't find it. I didn't read on it either. Just crossed it and got side tracked.
> ...


Lol, you missed the bamboo yarn. An epic fail, but we made some profit for 2 ladies in CT!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (4/7/14)

Andre said:


> Lol, you missed the bamboo yarn. An epic fail, but we made some profit for 2 ladies in CT!


 
No I didn't 
I just forgot about that one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (4/7/14)

eviltoy said:


> I am not a fan of cotton either it irritates my throat and doesn't give me the flavour I seek. I moved over to ekowool since I had some from zipi at the time but like enough for 2 wicks in the reo and I now only do ekowool. I have cotton now at the moment since I'm out of ekowool and custards last stand is muted beyon recognition.


 
Yeap... Try Gambit on cotton. It destroys it. And I also get that scratchy feeling in my throat. 
I've had some simple fruit stuff work okay in it, but I don't understand how people vape that stuff if flavor is truely what they are after.


----------



## Andre (4/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Yeap... Try Gambit on cotton. It destroys it. And I also get that scratchy feeling in my throat.
> I've had some simple fruit stuff work okay in it, but I don't understand how people vape that stuff if flavor is truely what they are after.


Vast majority of vapers use cotton. Personally I have no real problem with flavour on cotton other than the initial industrial taste. I just hate wicking every day and my new lungs are so powerful every now and then I suck those cotton wicks right up the drip tip or break them in half.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (4/7/14)

Well I'm praying for this one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HPBotha (4/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I have some on it's way already.
> I stopped following this thread since my last post... forgot to mention it
> 
> I have a few setups I'd like to run this on myself.


I'll send you some in any case. 
because i care.


----------



## MarkK (4/7/14)

Sigh all these posts make me feel like I'm wasting juice on my cotton...


----------



## RevnLucky7 (5/7/14)

MarkK said:


> Sigh all these posts make me feel like I'm wasting juice on my cotton...


 
Only you would know. Have you tried silica or Ekowool?


----------



## shabbar (5/7/14)

rayon can be purchased anywhere where zippos are sold , zippo lighters use rayon to retain the lighter fluid

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (5/7/14)

shabbar said:


> rayon can be purchased anywhere where zippos are sold , zippo lighters use rayon to retain the lighter fluid


So the local tobacconist should have?

Never thought I would be walking into one of those stores again.


----------



## shabbar (5/7/14)

if they stock zippo there is a good chance you might get some


----------



## BhavZ (5/7/14)

So gave the "the tobacconist" a call in kenilworth centre a call, they stock zippos. They unfortunately do not have any and have never heard of it.

Oh well, the hunt continues.


----------



## ET (6/7/14)

lol did you ask for rayon or "that fluffy stuff that holds the liquid inside the zippo" ?  i would ask for the latter

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (6/7/14)

denizenx said:


> lol did you ask for rayon or "that fluffy stuff that holds the liquid inside the zippo" ?  i would ask for the latter


Asked for both actually


----------



## shabbar (6/7/14)

The local tobacconist refused to sell it to me , insisted I bring the zippo in so that they can replace the rayon as per zippos lifetime guarantee


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/14)

shabbar said:


> The local tobacconist refused to sell it to me , insisted I bring the zippo in so that they can replace the rayon as per zippos lifetime guarantee


 
Way da go retailer… How to win friends and influence people! Strike that moron off the list of ever shopping at again!


----------



## HPBotha (10/7/14)

1.3kg Rayon just completed customs clearance.... got the update now, so it should be in Cape Town next week.


Will post samples to those who emailed me at hpbotha@wiesjoupappa.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (10/7/14)

Woot woot


----------



## MarkK (10/7/14)

@HPBotha Save me some! 
I will collect from you if thats mellows? 
We could also just meet at vapemob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (10/7/14)

Vapemob cellucotton hookup??? Sounds off the chain


----------



## HPBotha (10/7/14)

MarkK said:


> @HPBotha Save me some!
> I will collect from you if thats mellows?
> We could also just meet at vapemob


 
Lets see wat @Chop007 says first!!! otherwise i am happy to post to you. or you can collect at the V&A. I am not affiliated with VapeMOB and would not want to intrude on their space without an official go-ahead from the guys.

But i have already commited some to them as a tester.


----------



## capetocuba (10/7/14)

Please could I try some too 

Happy to pay as well!

I can travel wherever you are

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (10/7/14)

I dont mean move in and set up shop 
I mean its a nice, centrally located, public place that we can do a little exchange.
I dont think Vapemob or Chop will mind as it is not a product they stock, so you are not taking business away but if there is a problem we can just stand outside in the parking lot, and then go back in and have a vape and chat


----------



## shabbar (10/7/14)

capetocuba said:


> Please could I try some too
> 
> Happy to pay as well!
> 
> I can travel wherever you are


 
id like some too , just mailed you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (10/7/14)

for the Joburgers , can we organsie a one shippment and collection ...

??


----------



## HPBotha (10/7/14)

i will post wherever - remember ts just fibres, so standard postage will be used  just mail me jour adress


----------



## Riaz (10/7/14)

can i not collect from you, to save the hassle and cost of postage?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (10/7/14)

contact number: 0716785322

whatsapp me. boks should be hereby monday, then i will process. earliest collection should be thursday - depending on when the V&A Waterfront's post office ets the parcel in.

I am based in the lane, a arrow van Parow. close to Ajax soccer club.... if that helps


----------



## KieranD (10/7/14)

@HPBotha

I am happy for you to send me up the batch for the Joburgers and I will distribute to everyone who is interested

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (10/7/14)

ok - will send you a few meters.  will email you as soon as i send it


----------



## Riaz (10/7/14)

HPBotha said:


> contact number: 0716785322
> 
> whatsapp me. boks should be hereby monday, then i will process. earliest collection should be thursday - depending on when the V&A Waterfront's post office ets the parcel in.
> 
> I am based in the lane, a arrow van Parow. close to Ajax soccer club.... if that helps


yip i know where the soccer club is


----------



## VapeTownZA (11/7/14)

I'd be keen to give it a try if thats alright? I'll send you an email right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kareem (13/7/14)

@HPBotha, would like to try some too. I can collect it as I am in V&A Waterfront everyday, if that cool with you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (14/7/14)

Next to me this box is puny.... but it is here samples will be posted tomorrow afternoon

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## eviltoy (14/7/14)

Mooi did you get my email


----------



## HPBotha (14/7/14)

If you did not mail, i cannot send - lol.

 

i am closing the offer for free samples by 21:00 tonight.

Would like to drop them off at the post office tomorrow, and those who want to pick up at the V&A, between 5 and six this friday must please sms or whatsapp me at:



Spoiler: private



0716785322


 
I'll need your email and full addresses before 21:00. sorry guys, limited time offer - pappa gaan vape


----------



## Jimbo (14/7/14)

@HPBotha 

I send you a e-mail as well.
Would also like to try the Rayon if you don't mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (14/7/14)

Hi @HPBotha

Send you an email, would like to try some 

tx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/7/14)

PM sent!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (14/7/14)

Kareem said:


> @HPBotha, would like to try some too. I can collect it as I am in V&A Waterfront everyday, if that cool with you.


@Kareem just pm me your contact details. I'll be at the Clock Tower Vida cafe from 17:00 to about 18:00 on Friday. If you cannot make it, please note i am at the Clock Tower every day so just whatsapp me or sms me.


----------



## Riaz (15/7/14)

how do you boil this stuff?


----------



## Andre (15/7/14)

Riaz said:


> how do you boil this stuff?


In distilled water. Try and let it boil and dry in shape.


----------



## HPBotha (15/7/14)

You can do it unboiled:




dont stress....its a silent movie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (15/7/14)

A good link, hope it hasn't been posted here already.

http://vapingunderground.com/threads/rayon-cellucotton.1228/


----------



## Riaz (15/7/14)

lovely stuff

collected mine from @HPBotha this afternoon

will try and rewick this evening


----------



## Riaz (15/7/14)

so i dont need to boil it?


----------



## capetocuba (15/7/14)

Just read tampons are made with rayon ...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## HPBotha (15/7/14)

as you can see in the vid there is very little needed to wick. and regarding to tampons.... you are most probably wearing rayon fibres at the moment.... it is used in material for moer of a long time already, only recently has it been made available as an alternative to cotton ball form as the processing has become cheaper and more uses have been found. Also the Nautilus clearo uses it on the inside, a few others as well...

tampons, diapers, medicine bottles... the stuff is in anything needing to move moisture away from one area to another.


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/7/14)

capetocuba said:


> Just read tampons are made with rayon ...


Vaping tampons has to be way better than vaping socks? Don't you think

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## capetocuba (15/7/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Vaping tampons has to be way better than vaping socks? Don't you think


Ideeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed!


----------



## Andre (15/7/14)

Some boil it, some do not. Use about twice as much as cotton. Do not twist at all when wicking. Stretch it and pull.


----------



## eviltoy (15/7/14)

Jirre this stuff wicks beautifully. Much more efficient than cotton. Throat hit is higher. there is an initial taste but it doesnt last long. Im not yet 100% convinced on flavour just yet I will give feedback on that later. But so far I like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (15/7/14)

Sounds like another kak story to me. They made it sound like God's latest gift to us. Just like fishtank foam was. If you're not 100% convinced right off the bat, it's going to fall through. And I ordered a box. Sigh. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike (15/7/14)

Revn, I personally don't expect much to "taste" better, but I believe the wicking abilities of this stuff might warrant it being used.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (15/7/14)

you might need two identical tanks with two identical coils and the same juice in both to give it a proper test

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## eviltoy (15/7/14)

That's what I did I vaped cotton since yesterday to give it a fair chance. It is better in all aspects. But I need to now test it vs ekowool which is my usual setup in the reo. I did note it is much sweeter than I remember the juice to be


----------



## Oupa (15/7/14)

Look at it this way Revn, at least you can open a tampon manufacturing business then

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alex (15/7/14)

To me the taste is better, in that you only taste the juice. In that sense it's cleaner for my taste. But you will need to play around with getting the right length for the coil. Once you get the hang of it... I find much less wick is needed, compared to cotton.


----------



## HPBotha (15/7/14)

Well the samples are going out tomorrow morning. Again to those that have some already please comment on what your experiences where. 

Mail should be at the sorting hub by Wednesday morning.

Good luck and make up your own mind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ET (15/7/14)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eviltoy (15/7/14)

Shot mr Botha got mine much appreciated

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (16/7/14)

collected mine from @HPBotha yesterday afternoon (thanks again buddy)

cleaned out and wicked it after work

now bare in mind that once this was done, im only able to vape it after 6pm.

seemed to soak up the juice quite nicely, but then, all wicked up i closed everything, filled her up, fired a few times then the cana read, check atomizer

i built this coil the other day, and was working perfectly up until this point.

so i opened everything again, checked, concluded the there was a short somewhere.

anyways, time is running out, i pull out the 30g and wrap a coil, came to 1.8Ω 

wicked again with cellucotton, fired a few times, all was well.

come 6pm, i couldnt wait to taste it.

at 1.8Ω i was surprised at the taste coming through, and actually enjoyed it.

i vaped on this coil till about 9pm, and realized this Ω are not for me.

pull out the 26g , wrap the coil, came to 0.9Ω now we talking!

at this point, my wife was started to moan coz it was bedtime for the kids, and i had to make a call- old faithful cotton or new cellucotton.

i went with the cotton purely because if anything had to go wrong i wouldnt be able to vape until the kids were asleep (then only would i be able to rebuild)

once it was wicked up it was vaping so darn well i didnt bother rewicking with the cellucotton again.

i will probably use it in a day or two though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (16/7/14)

Ok got my first bit on my Reo, I can see that there is a bit too much rayon wick. However it has not affected the draw. I'm vaping Level 1 Elixir, getting way more of the fruit taste, a purer flavour. Will comment again tomorrow.
Edit ... I am also never getting that slight burnt aftertaste that I would get with cotton.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gareth (17/7/14)

can we get some locally? keen to try it out


----------



## BumbleBee (17/7/14)

I need to try this stuff, @HPBotha can you help me out with some?


----------



## capetocuba (18/7/14)

Ok have Rayon on my Russian 91% at 1.3 ohms. I am vaping my own DIY Vanilla Custard and I am noticing a huge flavour improvement from the start. Been vaping nearly an hour and it keeps getting better. I am sorry cotton I want a divorce right now!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## eviltoy (18/7/14)

capetocuba said:


> Ok have Rayon on my Russian 91% at 1.3 ohms. I am vaping my own DIY Vanilla Custard and I am noticing a huge flavour improvement from the start. Been vaping nearly an hour and it keeps getting better. I am sorry cotton I want a divorce right now!


 
Try ekowool in that Russian. You will love me long time for the suggestion

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba (18/7/14)

eviltoy said:


> Try ekowool in that Russian. You will love me long time for the suggestion


Dude ... I am collecting my fist order of Ekowool today. However I say again Rayon knock the socks off cotton!


----------



## Gizmo (18/7/14)

I need to order this now. I tried ekowool. I wasn't impressed. Doesn't wick that fast or give a nice throat hit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (18/7/14)

capetocuba said:


> Dude ... I am collecting my fist order of Ekowool today. However I say again Rayon knock the socks off cotton!


 
Cool figure 8 with 5-6 wraps of 26g in ugly coil config and you will be happy happy




Gizmo said:


> I need to order this now. I tried ekowool. I wasn't impressed. Doesn't wick that fast or give a nice throat hit.


 
I thought that too once upon a time then I revisited. I do not use anything else in my tank atomizers now. Cleanest flavour and not a dry hit in site. Its all about how its setup. Wicks must not touch the deck

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## capetocuba (18/7/14)

eviltoy said:


> Cool figure 8 with 5-6 wraps of 26g in ugly coil config and you will be happy happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have asked the coilmaster aka @Gazzacpt to help me with first Ekowool build!


----------



## Gizmo (18/7/14)

Well I am about to order this, doesn't anybody want to go in with me from JHB area?


----------



## VapeTownZA (18/7/14)

@HPBotha did you get my mail last week? Very keen to try this out.


----------



## HPBotha (18/7/14)

VapeTownZA said:


> @HPBotha did you get my mail last week? Very keen to try this out.


if you sent me a email i should have sent it on wednesday. just mail me again and i'll double check my mailing list.


----------



## VapeTownZA (18/7/14)

HPBotha said:


> if you sent me a email i should have sent it on wednesday. just mail me again and i'll double check my mailing list.


Great I just sent you another mail now. Hopefully I'm getting the right email address


----------



## shabbar (18/7/14)

i also mailed you @HPBotha


----------



## HPBotha (18/7/14)

Gizmo said:


> I need to order this now. I tried ekowool. I wasn't impressed. Doesn't wick that fast or give a nice throat hit.


i sent samples to one of your stores already!


----------



## HPBotha (18/7/14)

shabbar said:


> i also mailed you @HPBotha


Shabar, if there was a adress there is a mail

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (19/7/14)

Mr @HPBotha baie dankie maneer!  

This stuff is just as amazing as you said! Enjoyable experience's since yesterday  
Seem's to wick like a beast  used a very loose fit through the coil, just teased a rough 1mm tuft out(had to cut with scissors, this stuff is pretty tough). 1.5mm micro coil and YUM  Whirling again on custard vanilla creamy notes  

Thanks again dude  You are a Legend!  

*Whirling's strong cinnamon has now also dissipated for me, only dripped it 3 or 4 times since getting it. will see if its a fresh bottle thing on next buy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (19/7/14)

Gizmo said:


> Well I am about to order this, doesn't anybody want to go in with me from JHB area?


 
Don't order. I have a box on the way... I can send you half a box 
The only taste buds I trust are my own. No offense to the guys that have tried it, but I've seen and tried waaaaaay to much "Jesus Wick" that never gave me any salvation regardless of how much it got raved about. After all that, turned out silica was still the number one. 

I'm pretty sure Rayon is what use to be stuffed in carto's like the Giantomizer (anyone remember those?)
I'm not hope full, but fully open to be blown away.

This is a touchy subject for me as you have no idea what I went through to get hold of aquarium foam and pyramid teabags


----------



## Alex (19/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Don't order. I have a box on the way... I can send you half a box
> The only taste buds I trust are my own. No offense to the guys that have tried it, but I've seen and tried waaaaaay to much "Jesus Wick" that never gave me any salvation regardless of how much it got raved about. After all that, turned out silica was still the number one.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Rayon is what use to be stuffed in carto's like the Giantomizer (anyone remember those?)
> ...


 
I wager that the Rayon is at least better than the teabags and foam, as far as taste goes.  But as far as a wicking material, it's freakin awesome. I use a minuscule amount in the RM2 and it wicks like crazy. I would be interested in hearing your expert views with regards the taste.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ET (19/7/14)

everyones taste buds are different though, figure if people liked cotton before, rayon would be awesome for them, for the other 5 okes that don't like cotton, ah well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (19/7/14)

Alex said:


> I would be interested in hearing your expert views with regards the taste.


 
Hardly.
I've really tried so much stuff that gets glorified and I can't help but stand there and wonder to myself what the hell this guy presenting it to me must be thinking. Fine to each his own and all that but seriously, sometimes I'm completely baffled.

I'm expecting this stuff to wick super lightning fast.
What I'm hoping for is that I get the same succulence (that sounds so dirty). I don't like that dry hollow vape with muted tones. PLEASE, VAPE LORDS HEAR ME! GIVE ME SUPER FAST WICKING, WITH JUICY WET VAPOR!

I want to be hitting 0.2 ohm builds in a kayfun, in my Orion/Dropped Nano configuration with 0 compromise. When that day comes, I'll eat some socks!


----------



## Alex (19/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Hardly.
> I've really tried so much stuff that gets glorified and I can't help but stand there and wonder to myself what the hell this guy presenting it me must be thinking. Fine to each his own and all that but seriously, sometimes I'm completely baffled.
> 
> I'm expecting this stuff to wick super lightning fast.
> ...


 
Actually I reckon they do make some socks with Rayon, so that might work

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## soonkia (19/7/14)

Oh, please let rayon be the answer for Revn. I really want to see him eat socks.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## RevnLucky7 (19/7/14)

Would you say Rayon strands are thicker than cotton? I heard they're all supposed to be running in the same direction. Like more parallel to each other than cotton. Would you say cotton has better filtering properties than Rayon?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (19/7/14)

soonkia said:


> Oh, please let rayon be the answer for Revn. I really want to see him eat socks.


 
I've had worse


----------



## HPBotha (19/7/14)




----------



## RevnLucky7 (19/7/14)

I should go check the post office. Should be there probably. Thanks for sending some on.


----------



## eviltoy (20/7/14)

Still not convinced on tthe flavour my test case has been completed and my ekowool build still kills it in flavour. Theres some odd taste rayon gives off. It gives nice dense vapor and is better than cotton though. But flavour wise ekowool and silica are the titties

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (23/7/14)

@HPBotha Thanks for the Rayon sample, I appreciate the professional envelope it came in 

I re-wicked HRH's Russian as well as mine with the Cellucotton tonight and must say I am cautiously optimistic thus far. The taste is definitely much cleaner than regular cotton. It is a little trickier to work with thus far, but also more robust. Will need to get used to the feel of it.

I'll report back in a day or two to let you know how it goes

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (23/7/14)

Double post


----------



## kimbo (23/7/14)

@HPBotha Thanks for the Rayon sample, i will play with it and deside were the boat will drift

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (23/7/14)

From my experience i have found that less rayon goes much further, and that you need to vape on oldschool and then try the rayon. 

to test the wicking strength use a dripper and try two flavors, first one, then another - within about two puffs the new flavour hits you - its really that quick.

Am very happy that you tried the Rayon, i have even reworked some cartos - and the improvement was immediate. 

P.Busardo released his findings - there is a forum thread already - and i am very happy with his findings. 

$20 vs $15 for 1.3kg rayon.... well that and shipping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/7/14)

Yes, thank you @HPBotha, have also received my envelope with rayon. Lovely to wick the Reo with.


From what I have read on the very, very long thread on ECF, you actually need to use somewhat more than with cotton and do not twist it through the coil, rather stretch and pull. If, after about an hour of use, the wick does not touch the top of the coil, you have used too little. Or, if you have big shoulders on the outside edges of the coil, you have used too much. On Kayfun types cut the tails hanging down about 25 % away at an angle.

I did not like cotton due to the long initial industrial taste and having to wick so frequently, inter alia. This is much better, maybe 2 toots had a bit of a taste, thereafter neutral letting the taste of the juice come through unimpeded. Seems far more robust than cotton. Am optimistic. Will report again after more use.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Chop007 (24/7/14)

HPBotha said:


> ok - will send you a few meters.  will email you as soon as i send it


Hey there @HPBotha thank you so much for the Rayon you sent me via mail, awesome stuff. I cannot believe the flavor and how the Rayon holds it's shape for so long, whereas cotton would become heavy and compact with age, this stuff just stays puffy. It is absorbent as heck and when, yesterday, I placed it into a Reomizer on the bosses Reo LP Grand, threw some Five Pawns Queenside in, the flavor blew our minds. Completely different to cotton.

The Rayon itself has no additive flavor, it is only the juice we tasted and the taste was magnified by at least 24%, superior wicking material by far. This Rayon is going to change vaping, I was simply amazed, astonished. Thanks so much for the initiative and the gift, spectacular.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/7/14)

My sample hasn't arrived yet. Will check today when I collect Witcher's. 

I'm amped. Sceptical, but amped. The enormity of what this could possibly mean for my setups. I'd be free! 

Will be able to deal with whatever comes with it... As long as it's not that fur ball cotton vape that makes you feel like you've just swallowed the neighbors cat. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/7/14)

CC arrived (yesterday... people conveniently forgot to tell me).

I'm sitting here with a 0.5Ω Macro coil and I'm too sh#t scared to vape on it.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/7/14)

Fires.... wicks.... smells like.... cotton....


----------



## johan (24/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> CC arrived (yesterday... people conveniently forgot to tell me).
> 
> I'm sitting here with a 0.5Ω Macro coil and I'm too sh#t scared to vape on it.


 
That's a valid worry or should it be shit?


----------



## Alex (24/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Fires.... wicks.... smells like.... cotton....


 
You need to juice it first

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/7/14)

hmmmm....


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/7/14)

oooooooooo......


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/7/14)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..........


----------



## Rex_Bael (24/7/14)

@RevnLucky7 You're almost as bad as @Rob Fisher and posting pictures of vapemail still in their bags


----------



## johan (24/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..........


 
You dieing or trying?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/7/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> @RevnLucky7 You're almost as bad as @Rob Fisher and posting pictures of vapemail still in their bags


 


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..... I'm working here

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rex_Bael (24/7/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (24/7/14)

johan said:


> You dieing or trying?


or taking a crap

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/7/14)

Need a fresh battery... should have gone 0.2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/7/14)

I have two bottles of G2 prime here... same bases, different notes.
Was a little quick on the draw, thought I was missing a few notes, realized I picked up the wrong bottle. Real genius....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/7/14)

So for those who know, how's it looking.





I didn't go too tight and I could just barely pull it back and forth loosely. Was a good fit.


----------



## Riaz (24/7/14)

looks good to go


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/7/14)

Well it's not cotton. It's definitely a mayor step up - cotton killer.
I don't get those hollow fur ball hits. Definitely on the juicier side. I would have to do a side by side 
I do feel that it's cutting out a few notes though on the creams, but it's not much, will need to switch to a juice I'm very familiar with.

There is a taste to it. Certainly not tasteless, but it seems to be diminishing fast.
Wicking super fast.

First impression is good. I will certainly use this stuff.I'd like to see it perform in a kayfun at high wattage with a nano kit on it.
If it pulls it's weight here where I want it too I can make the trade offs. So far, I'm fairly sold.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (24/7/14)

For those of you using regulated mods the consensus seems to be that for rayon you need to go about 2 to 3 Watts higher in power for the same sweet spot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/7/14)

Andre said:


> For those of you using regulated mods the consensus seems to be that for rayon you need to go about 2 to 3 Watts higher in power for the same sweet spot.


 
I'm aiming a good 5 on this Kayfun build


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/7/14)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/7/14)

Punched her up to 20W... the lower chiney on the Kayfun Nano allows for much warmer vapor since your that much lower to the coil so the extra wattage isn't needed. Seems to be wicking fine with the reduced vacuum chamber even at 20W... but I've settled on 14W.
Now I'll run her for a bit and see what happens after a few tanks. There's definitely a slight reduction in taste, but we're always trading off one thing for another. Also getting that feeling as if something is sitting on my chest all of a sudden. Might be a buzz coming on.

(I ran into a slight dry hit as I was writing... I think my "ears" to the base could have been longer)

Anyway... will report back in a week or so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (24/7/14)

Good to read about your views @RevnLucky7 
So for you, this is a comparison against Ekowool, right?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/7/14)

Silver said:


> Good to read about your views @RevnLucky7
> So for you, this is a comparison against Ekowool, right?


 
Right-o.

I have to tell you guys, it's very heavy on my chest. Feels like someone punched me right between the pecs.
This happened to anyone? I don't know if it's related to it, but happened just as I started using it.


----------



## Silver (24/7/14)

Cotton and Rayon are for hardcore vapers Rev

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (24/7/14)

Only kidding - pity about the chest impact there - 
Give it a break and try again another time...


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/7/14)

Silver said:


> Cotton and Rayon are for hardcore vapers Rev


 
Will set it down for a bit and give it ago again later when I feel "normal".


----------



## Andre (24/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Right-o.
> 
> I have to tell you guys, it's very heavy on my chest. Feels like someone punched me right between the pecs.
> This happened to anyone? I don't know if it's related to it, but happened just as I started using it.


Not for me so far and not on that long ECF thread that I can remember.


----------



## Silver (24/7/14)

Take it easy


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/7/14)

Andre said:


> Not for me so far and not on that long ECF thread that I can remember.


 
Might be age coming on.
Well I'll ride it for a while see what happens in the next week or so.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/7/14)

Yeah no... quick search lead to this....
Gave it a quick scan.

http://thevapersshed.boards.net/thread/4586/rayon


----------



## Andre (24/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Might be age coming on.
> Well I'll ride it for a while see what happens in the next week or so.


Always listen to your body. What is good for the goose might not be good for the gander.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/7/14)

Andre said:


> Always listen to your body. What is good for the goose might not be good for the gander.


 
He's no doctor, but looks like he knows more than I do:

_The carbon disulphide emitted from Rayon fabric can cause nausea, headache, vomiting, *chest and muscle pain*_

_EDIT: Looks like a quote from here: http://www.biotecharticles.com/Toxicology-Article/Toxic-Fibers-and-Fabrics-699.html_


----------



## kevkev (24/7/14)

tissue necrosis...


----------



## Andre (24/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> He's no doctor, but looks like he knows more than I do:
> 
> _The carbon disulphide emitted from Rayon fabric can cause nausea, headache, vomiting, *chest and muscle pain *_


There are long discussions and many documents on the ECF thread about the safety of rayon. Bottom line - it is as safe as can be. Various chemical processes used to make it, but the end product (rayon for pharmaceutical use) is safe. There should not be a trace of carbon disulphide on the product you received.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/7/14)

Andre said:


> There are long discussions and many documents on the ECF thread about the safety of rayon. Bottom line - it is as safe as can be. Various chemical processes used to make it, but the end product (rayon for pharmaceutical use) is safe. There should not be a trace of carbon disulphide on the product you received.


 
Yeah going over the thread now...
Liking the links to the safety data sheets.

http://www.minifibers.com/MSDS/MSDS_Rayon_RAFL-RATC.pdf

Maybe I'm just the unlucky one.


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/14)

Finally tried Rayon in Erica today... so far so good... as good as cotton for me which I do love! Now to see if it lasts better than cotton which it should!


----------



## Alex (1/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Finally tried Rayon in Erica today... so far so good... as good as cotton for me which I do love! Now to see if it lasts better than cotton which it should!


 
Just remember to use a little less than you normally do with cotton, you won't believe how little rayon you need in the RM2.
Stuff is amazing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/14)

Alex said:


> Just remember to use a little less than you normally do with cotton, you won't believe how little rayon you need in the RM2.
> Stuff is amazing.


 
Thanks@alex!


----------



## Andre (2/8/14)

Alex said:


> Just remember to use a little less than you normally do with cotton, you won't believe how little rayon you need in the RM2.
> Stuff is amazing.


Have seen that you propagate less rayon than cotton. On that long ECF thread most advocate a little bit more rayon than cotton. And that has been my experience as well. 
Trick is not to twist it get it through the coil, but to stretch it once you have taken hold of the little pointed start.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

I have been using Rayon now since yesterday when @ET wanted to put Rayon on his new baby and I have to say I'm glad he did... the first time I used it I wasn't that impressed (and stored it away) but what I do like about it is that the flavour production of the Rayon lasts way longer than cotton... I can't really taste much of a difference initially but the quality of the flavour is fantastic still 26 hours later... by now I would have changed my cotton wick... and the Rayon is still great!

@HPBotha please can you give me the info for the place you bought it from? And thanks again for my sample! Its does rock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

10ml's of juice through the one wick and just added another 4ml's to the bottle. Rayon rocks! I need to get more! Very nice flavour all day long! Winner winner chicken dinner!

Micro Coil on a Cyclone 1,3Ω.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have been using Rayon now since yesterday when @ET wanted to put Rayon on his new baby and I have to say I'm glad he did... the first time I used it I wasn't that impressed (and stored it away) but what I do like about it is that the flavour production of the Rayon lasts way longer than cotton... I can't really taste much of a difference initially but the quality of the flavour is fantastic still 26 hours later... by now I would have changed my cotton wick... and the Rayon is still great!
> 
> @HPBotha please can you give me the info for the place you bought it from? And thanks again for my sample! Its does rock!


 
Found it thanks... Read from the beginning of the thread! 

http://www.amazon.com/Graham-Profes...t_sbs_1_p?ie=UTF8&refRID=12CH1Z6WYF4T5MFQ1444


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

I ordered a whole box for R312 all costs done! Delivery to my door! 
www.importitall.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (2/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I ordered a whole box for R312 all costs done! Delivery to my door!
> www.importitall.co.za


What is the number on the box that you ordered?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

Andre said:


> What is the number on the box that you ordered?


 
42251... are you gonna tell me it's the wrong one?


----------



## Andre (2/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> 42251... are you gonna tell me it's the wrong one?


Yes, that is the wrong one - it is 100 % cotton, not rayon at all.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> 42251... are you gonna tell me it's the wrong one?


 
Yes you are... I ordered bloody cotton and not Rayon! Oh SHit!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TylerD (2/8/14)

So 44070 is the one? I would have done the same thing @Rob Fisher .


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

TylerD said:


> So 44070 is the one? I would have done the same thing @Rob Fisher .


 
I get over excited and never read the damn small print!  What a doos!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

Andre said:


> Yes, that is the wrong one - it is 100 % cotton, not rayon at all.


 
Thanks @Andre my Guru! You see I should not be allowed to order anything without checking with you first! 

Trying to fix it now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (2/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I get over excited and never read the damn small print!  What a doos!


Try and cancel the order and change it to 44070?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

TylerD said:


> Try and cancel the order and change it to 44070?


 
ON that exercise now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/8/14)

To hopefully prevent others from ordering the wrong stuff here is a post from ECF, which I copied. You want the *normal* rayon, not the reinforced rayon.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TylerD (2/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> ON that exercise now!


If it's too much Rayon for you, I will split the box with you.


----------



## Andre (2/8/14)

TylerD said:


> Try and cancel the order and change it to 44070?


No, that is reinforced rayon, which works, but not as well if I remember correctly from the ECF thread.


----------



## Al3x (2/8/14)

@Rob Fisher when ordering could you get one for me also ? as long as it is rayon


----------



## TylerD (2/8/14)

Andre said:


> No, that is reinforced rayon, which works, but not as well if I remember correctly from the ECF thread.


Ok, I'm just going to keep quit now. 
So, if we would like to make use of the Rayon wicking material, which one will we be buying?
My Mother will be going to visit in USA so I want her to bring me some.


----------



## Andre (2/8/14)

I ordered 44130 from have2have more than a month ago. Do not use have2have, they are absolutely useless!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Al3x (2/8/14)

this is the one

http://www.importitall.co.za/Graham-Professional-Cellucotton-40-Ft-Box-ap-B004OR6OLY.html

44130

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (2/8/14)

I'd gladly club in for a quarter


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

Oh great! Amazon won't ship the Rayon to SA! OK back to Importitall...

First order cancelled and second order placed! Thanks @Andre!


----------



## Andre (2/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh great! Amazon won't ship the Rayon to SA! OK back to Importitall...
> 
> First order cancelled and second order placed! Thanks @Andre!


Ok, just to make 100 % sure - what is the number of the new box you ordered?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

I have used Importitall before and they are very good... you get emails all the time giving you progress reports!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

Andre said:


> Ok, just to make 100 % sure - what is the number of the new box you ordered?


 
44130.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> 44130.


Perfect, now we can relax.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

Andre said:


> Perfect, now we can relax.


 
We certainly can... Code Red alert cancelled!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

Now to settle down... make some coffee... and rewick ALL my REO's with Rayon...just as well @ET came around yesterday because I may have never tried it again...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (2/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Now to settle down... make some coffee... and rewick ALL my REO's with Rayon...just as well @ET came around yesterday because I may have never tried it again...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

How many days do you guys get out of a Rayon wick? Interested because it's now 24 hours and the wick seems perfect still? I would normally have made 2 cotton wicks by now!


----------



## Silver (2/8/14)

Rob, just reading this thread was so entertaining. Sorry for all the trouble you went through to get the right stuff but at least you got it in the end and can relax. 

I was going to say if you were not able to cancel the initial cotton , you could have given us a full review on Grahams cotton versus organic Dischem 

You must be the most freuent cotton changer on the forum! I change cotton in the Reos about every 5ml. Approx each tank on the grand and 2 tanks on the mini. But i dont notice a falloff in flavour at 5ml. Only if i push it to about 9 or 10ml. 

Havent tried Rayon yet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

Silver said:


> Rob, just reading this thread was so entertaining. Sorry for all the trouble you went through to get the right stuff but at least you got it in the end and can relax.
> 
> I was going to say if you were not able to cancel the initial cotton , you could have given us a full review on Grahams cotton versus organic Dischem
> 
> ...


 
I just love those first 20 or so toots on a new cotton wick and now I have it all day with Rayon... I did try Rayon a few days ago but made the mistake of not using Menthol Ice.... yes I know... what a silly goose... and then when ET was here yesterday he was pretty insistent that he wick the new REO with Rayon so while it was out and he was playing with his new toy I gave Erica a Rayon wick.... and I have gone through 12ml's on it and it still tastes as good as new! That's why I went bananas today looking for a box of the stuff!

In a nutshell... try Rayon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/8/14)

Roger that @Rob Fisher 
I hear you loud and clear. 
Will report back when i have tried it


----------



## Silver (2/8/14)

Glad you found something that makes things easier for you!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

HPBotha said:


> I am following the original forum about using Rayon. And it seems this stuff is producing flavour that no one before experienced with cotton, mesh, cotton mesh combo. Ideal for drippers who like to move between flavours. it seems the biggest issue is that you need to tweak your power output to maximize on the superior wicking of the Rayon. But with Rayon it seems you are getting a wider gamut of flavour tones.


 
I know I'm raving a little too much but I have to thanks @HPBotha so much for the sample he sent me and for @Alex for starting this thread... my initial feeling (now that I have tried it with my Menthol Ice) was Mmmmm same as cotton not bad... but having had it in my Cyclone for close on 30 hours and 18ml of juice it is still producing the most perfect flavour for me!

Good news for @Oupa is that I'm now going through Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice and Coconut concentrate at a rate of knots! But man is it worth it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll (2/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh great! Amazon won't ship the Rayon to SA! OK back to Importitall...
> 
> First order cancelled and second order placed! Thanks @Andre!


If its too much Rayon for you, id be more than happy to buy some supply from you?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

MurderDoll said:


> If its too much Rayon for you, id be more than happy to buy some supply from you?


 
When it arrives I include some in your parcel of the next group buy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/8/14)

Massive shout out to @HPBotha for introducing this stuff to the vaping masses! I got my sample in the post box this morning and tried a piece in the Kayfun straight away, definitely a massive step up from cotton!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (3/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I know I'm raving a little too much but I have to thanks @HPBotha so much for the sample he sent me and for @Alex for starting this thread... my initial feeling (now that I have tried it with my Menthol Ice) was Mmmmm same as cotton not bad... but having had it in my Cyclone for close on 30 hours and 18ml of juice it is still producing the most perfect flavour for me!
> 
> Good news for @Oupa is that I'm now going through Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice and Coconut concentrate at a rate of knots! But man is it worth it!


 
Wow @Rob Fisher 
18ml of juice in 30 hours!
That is a ton of juice you are going through. Are you chain vaping the whole day?

Nevertheless, am glad to hear the Rayon is holding up after some stress testing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/14)

Silver said:


> Wow @Rob Fisher
> 18ml of juice in 30 hours!
> That is a ton of juice you are going through. Are you chain vaping the whole day?


 
Yes I am pretty much... my wife is away in JHB at a wedding and I'm getting ready for the coming week of fishing in the Nationals competition so it's just me, my PC, my tackle and Erica!

There is no doubt the Rayon consumes more juice and that's probably where the better flavour is coming from and now I'm getting a really perfect toot each time... I will be hunting the little green fish for the whole week so my juice intake will drop dramatically so I'm stocking up now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keyaam (6/8/14)

Anyone have some rayon to spare?


----------



## Reonat (6/8/14)

iKeyaam said:


> Anyone have some rayon to spare?


Don't you know any hairdressers? Pop in to a few near you and ask if they use it for their perms. Just ask to see the box as there are a few variations. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam (6/8/14)

Reonat said:


> Don't you know any hairdressers? Pop in to a few near you and ask if they use it for their perms. Just ask to see the box as there are a few variations.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


 
My sister owns a hairdresser. Thanks for the heads up!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (6/8/14)

iKeyaam said:


> My sister owns a hairdresser. Thanks for the heads up!!


Look for the 100 % rayon. Not the 100 % cotton or the reinforced rayon.


----------



## Riaz (6/8/14)

iKeyaam said:


> My sister owns a hairdresser. Thanks for the heads up!!


i could spare you a little

i also got mine from @HPBotha 

when you collect the drip tip ill give you some to try out


----------



## Keyaam (6/8/14)

Riaz said:


> i could spare you a little
> 
> i also got mine from @HPBotha
> 
> when you collect the drip tip ill give you some to try out


Shot bru. My sis confirmed they dont get 100% rayon. Its a cotton and rayon mixture

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (6/8/14)

It looks like I can get some Rayon form my sis, she is a hairdresser as well and confirmed they use it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Metal Liz (6/8/14)

I also have a hairdresser buddy of mine looking into it for me hahaa

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (6/8/14)

Metal Liz said:


> I also have a hairdresser buddy of mine looking into it for me hahaa


 
Hahahaha first all the hobby stores was pestered by vapers for bamboo wick now all the hairdressers..  what next

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Metal Liz (6/8/14)

hahaha we gotta do what we gotta do hey lady

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (6/8/14)

Metal Liz said:


> hahaha we gotta do what we gotta do hey lady


 
Hahahaha JIP


----------



## annemarievdh (6/8/14)

Aaauu no my sis says the rayon they have is the 100% cotton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (7/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Hahahaha JIP


I got the same reply

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (7/8/14)

not a bad price... 

http://www.importitall.co.za/Graham-Professional-Cellucotton-40-Ft-Box-ap-B004OR6OLY.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (7/8/14)

Metal Liz said:


> not a bad price...
> 
> http://www.importitall.co.za/Graham-Professional-Cellucotton-40-Ft-Box-ap-B004OR6OLY.html


 
Not bad at all!!! Thank you @Metal Liz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Keyaam (7/8/14)

Thanks for the Rayon @Riaz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/8/14)

iKeyaam said:


> Thanks for the Rayon @Riaz


Let us know how you find it please.


----------



## Keyaam (7/8/14)

Andre said:


> Let us know how you find it please.


Will do so @Andre. I plan on testing it tomorrow.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (7/8/14)

Pleasure bru


----------



## HPBotha (7/8/14)

beautyclicks.com- $15, $55 shipping, R68 taxes. Thats what it cost me, see the price dropped slightly. Only 11 boxes left. go buy 'n 
doos and share. i am gatvol for substandard vapes... and i have only been vaping for 4 months, the twisp generation really took me for a pop.

anyway, i have been on the same wick in my fogger 4 for the last week - no difference in taste, and have been able to push hight watts without problems. in the RSBT Hybrid ---- groot issues, but then again it was my first try. the nautilus mini has a rayon core and that bad boy can chug out the clouds without batting an eye. please ask your vendors to buy in bulk and have it readily available.

thats it guys, i am happy that the rayon has had such good reception, hence posting the US vendor i used. 

The forum is supposed to help the community. I am paying forward for what i found to be a great group of people willing to share their experience and make a change in their, and other's lives by converting to e-cigs.

Vape On!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Al3x (9/8/14)

is anyone else getting a slight funky taste with rayon, this is my third try, tried it with the same amount as I would cotton, then more and finally less, am I doing something wrong, cause there are a lot of good reviews on the stuff.
or maybe it's just not for me


----------



## Riaz (9/8/14)

I usually get a slight taste for the first couple of pulls. It goes away afterwards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Al3x (9/8/14)

thanx @Riaz will give it some time, if it is this then I wasted 2 tanks of juice for nothing


----------



## Riaz (9/8/14)

Oh no man. Just see it through bro. I promise it goes away.


----------



## TylerD (9/8/14)

I don't like it. Tastes the same as the Bamboo wick. Not for me. I like Ewokfur!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (9/8/14)

So I was lucky enough to try out some rayon, thanks to @Alex And in one word..... 
AWESOME!

It wicks really well and I'm actually getting a cleaner flavour coming through. 

Ewokfur wasn't for me! Hated the taste coming off it and it's a wee bit of a pain for me to work with.

Now I just need to convince @Rob Fisher to let me buy some from him to throw into my box of goodies he's sending me soon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Now I just need to convince @Rob Fisher to let me buy some from him to throw into my box of goodies he's sending me soon!


 
If my Rayon is here by then then for sure!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (9/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> If my Rayon is here by then then for sure!


Thanks @Rob Fisher


----------



## ET (9/8/14)

yar, quite a few of us hoping rob's rayon gets here before the vapemeet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam (11/8/14)

So i have been using Rayon exclusively for the past 3 days. It wicks way better than ekowool. I had no off taste in the beginning as I let it soak for 5minutes. Compared to cotton which I honestly hated from the beginning, this is good stuff and ill encourage everyone to try it out.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mike (17/8/14)

Hey guys

So I've had the privilege of having only used rayon - not cotton. But all the build videos I have watched have been of cotton. Would one typically use a little more or a little less rayon than cotton? Been getting a hint of dry towards the end of big hits which is a little frustrating


----------



## MarkK (17/8/14)

@Mike I personally use a little less, but I find that I get much more dry hits with rayon? I'm not sure my distance has varied considerable over time :/


----------



## Andre (17/8/14)

Mike said:


> Hey guys
> 
> So I've had the privilege of having only used rayon - not cotton. But all the build videos I have watched have been of cotton. Would one typically use a little more or a little less rayon than cotton? Been getting a hint of dry towards the end of big hits which is a little frustrating


Most on ECF says more. For Kayfun type you need to cut the hanging down tails at an angle - so more wick in the coil and adjacent and less wick in the tails.

Here is the ECF thread - very, very long: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...ck-better-flow-flavor-saturation-nic-hit.html

But here is the page that gives you the *essentials*: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...avor-saturation-nic-hit-269.html#post13554450

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/8/14)

I use pretty much exactly the same amount as cotton in my Cyclones and RM2's.. the secret for me anyway is that once the wick is through the microcoil it must me tight enough not to move but loose enough to move back and forth with ease.

I am so sold on Rayon it's not funny... the flavour I get is just like that first hour with fresh cotton but for 3-4 days solid!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (17/8/14)

Agree with you 100% oom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (1/9/14)

Thanks to @Rob Fisher , I got some Rayon at the Vape Meet.

Here are my initial impressions after about a tank of use in my REO Mini with VM Choc Mint, a juice I know very well.

*Initial Rayon Impressions*
*- its good, but regarding the vape itself, I still prefer organic cotton slightly.*
- I wicked it just like I did with cotton. It's a 1.5mm 1.3 ohm 28g coil, so nothing too hot or powerful
- the flavour is pretty much the same as cotton
- to me the throat hit feels a bit less. This is a negative for me.
- it feels to me that the draw is a bit tighter. As if its very slightly choking. Or if the cotton is airier than the Rayon. Not sure.
- I find that it doesn't vaporise as smoothly as cotton. A bit more spluttering going on. When I take off the driptip, there is more juice droplets at the base of the driptip than with cotton. Cotton seems to vaporise the juice crisper and more "cleanly" if that's the correct way of describing it. I found this spluttering got worse as the tank got toward the end.
- When it starts getting dry it "pops" and crackles a bit. This does not happen with cotton.

Despite these minor negatives, the vape is still good and the flavour is good. I have had no dry hits, but then again, I am quite a diligent squonker so I hardly have dry hits with organic cotton either. And this not a high power coil.

I will continue using it and see if it lasts longer. With organic cotton I tend to rewick after about 5ml of juice since I can observe a drop off in flavour. Lets see how long the flavour of Rayon lasts.

I still need to experiment with a bit more and a bit less Rayon in this coil

Please bear in mind that these are initial impressions. I will persevere and try it in a few different setups. Just wanted to jot down and share my initial thoughts.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex (1/9/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks to @Rob Fisher , I got some Rayon at the Vape Meet.
> 
> Here are my initial impressions after about a tank of use in my REO Mini with VM Choc Mint, a juice I know very well.
> 
> ...


 
@Silver, the spluttering is a sure sign that you don't have enough going through the coil, next time make it a bit tighter. Unlike cotton which expands when wet, the Rayon does not.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## NickT (1/9/14)

I have 4 metres of the stuff arriving on my doorstep tomorrow. I really hope it is all it's generally cracked up to be.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (1/9/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks to @Rob Fisher , I got some Rayon at the Vape Meet.
> 
> Here are my initial impressions after about a tank of use in my REO Mini with VM Choc Mint, a juice I know very well.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing your thoughts on the rayon @Silver . Taking into consideration that these are only your initial impressions, it's interesting to note how different people's preferences are.

I'm with @Alex on the idea of being a little bit more generous with the rayon going through the coil.

I think for me, I realised how great it was after vaping it exclusively for 3 days and then going back to cotton. I found that I missed the rayon. I felt as if the flavour coming through on the rayon was a lot sharper, almost as if the cotton altered the flavour somewhat in comparison to it.

Keep us posted on your thoughts and findings

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (1/9/14)

@Silver I'm going to have to agree with the other guys here. I most appreciated the rayon when I tried cotton again afterwards. 
To me the rayon is more crispier and flavorful, again this is compared to cotton. 
Use it for a couple of days then try out cotton again and see if you notice a difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (2/9/14)

Thanks for all the feedback guys
Thanks @Alex, I will try with a little bit more rayon and see if the splutter goes away
Thanks @Riaz, I will use the rayon for a while on that device, then go back to cotton and compare


----------



## Marzuq (2/9/14)

howist guys. has anyone noticed that rayon has a sweeter taste to it. its not the sweetness of the juice coming out. jst a sweeter taste in general


----------



## Yiannaki (2/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> howist guys. has anyone noticed that rayon has a sweeter taste to it. its not the sweetness of the juice coming out. jst a sweeter taste in general


 
Can't say that i've noticed that man.


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> howist guys. has anyone noticed that rayon has a sweeter taste to it. its not the sweetness of the juice coming out. jst a sweeter taste in general


Some folks do say that cotton filters out some nuances in ejuice so you might be onto something


----------



## BumbleBee (2/9/14)

I've been using rayon for a few weeks now, after @Silver's first impressions review and the comments that followed I thought I'd give some cotton a go again. I changed out the rayon to cotton on my 1.0 ohm 28g coil on my dripper last night. I didn't really notice a big change in flavour but the clouds almost seem a little more dense, the vape is slightly softer on the inhale. What I definitely noticed though is that the vapour off rayon is more moist, cotton is drier.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (3/9/14)

Hi all, just a quick Rayon update

Its now been 2 days of use on the Reo mini and RM2 with the 1.3 ohm coil and VM Choc Mint

I tried rewicking it a tiny bit tighter, i.e. with a little bit more rayon. Thanks @Alex for the tip, the spluttering is almost gone.

While its a bit better, I still think it feels like its not vaporising as much and the draw is definitely a little bit tighter. In reaction I find myself trying to press the fire button a bit harder. Lol.

Flavour is good, but cant say any better than cotton.
Throat hit seems a bit less

Could be the VM Choc Mint juice that doesnt work well with Rayon but I doubt it. Maybe its the 1.5mm iD that is too small. But I doubt that too. 

I will continue for another day or two and see what the longevity is like.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (3/9/14)

PS - what I forgot to mention in my previous post, is that I have noticed with the Rayon I get *more puffs* between squonks than with organic cotton

Instead of 4 or 5 and then starting to taste the dryness (with organic cotton), I am easily getting 8 to 10 puffs, without tasting any dryness.

This is a positive thing since you don't have to squonk as often.

Perhaps it's because it absorbs more juice.

But maybe it's because it doesn't vaporise as much juice per puff. This may also explain the slightly lower throat hit I'm observing. Not sure though. Just trying to piece it together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/9/14)

Silver said:


> PS - what I forgot to mention in my previous post, is that I have noticed with the Rayon I get *more puffs* between squonks than with organic cotton
> 
> Instead of 4 or 5 and then starting to taste the dryness (with organic cotton), I am easily getting 8 to 10 puffs, without tasting any dryness.
> 
> ...


i think you might be onto something there @Silver.
initially i thought that with rayon being more absorbent id be running through alot more juice as more would be vaporized with each vape. bbut thats not the case at all. i also noticed more gurgling occuring with rayon but then when i expected the rayon i found that i needed to squonk less as the rayon held onto the juice for longer.

very good observation !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/9/14)

Hi all

Something went wrong with my Rayon wick - after about 5,2ml of vaping on the Reo Mini (2 bottles worth)
It wasn't vaporising properly, so when I refilled I checked out the wick and discovered that on the one side, it was much thinner.

Very strange, since when I wicked it this second time, I made sure it was a bit tighter and I put a bit more Rayon in than I would have done with cotton.

Here is the photo - not so easy to see - but the left side of the coil is where it has "thinned" out quite a bit.



Maybe this VM Choc Mint is not too good for Rayon. I know it does murder coils and wicks because it's quite dark. I will try again with another flavour at a later point.

Anyway, I have reverted back to cotton for now - to see the difference.

Not much flavour difference
Better vaporisation so far

I will try Rayon again soon


----------



## Yiannaki (3/9/14)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> Something went wrong with my Rayon wick - after about 5,2ml of vaping on the Reo Mini (2 bottles worth)
> It wasn't vaporising properly, so when I refilled I checked out the wick and discovered that on the one side, it was much thinner.
> ...


@Silver is it maybe possible the rayon burnt in the middle and the thinned out area is slipping out of the coil?

I had an issue the other day where i burnt the rayon and one side started slipping out of the coil. I think it was a lack of saturation that caused it. 

I do remember you saying you always squonk regularly so I'm not sure if that was the cause though.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> @Silver is it maybe possible the rayon burnt in the middle and the thinned out area is slipping out of the coil?
> 
> I had an issue the other day where i burnt the rayon and one side started slipping out of the coil. I think it was a lack of saturation that caused it.
> 
> I do remember you saying you always squonk regularly so I'm not sure if that was the cause though.


 
You know what @Yiannaki - I think you may be right.
When I pulled out that Rayon, I recall the two sides came out separately to one another.
This means that it could have burned in the middle. 
Strange though, since I don't recall a dry hit taste on that wick while I was using it.
Maybe the Rayon pulled apart slightly and thats what caused the lower vaporisation.

Whatever the case, thanks for the suggestion. That was sharp!

Next time I wick with Rayon I will be extra careful and make sure that all is in tact.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Reonat (3/9/14)

I have a confession. .. I tried Tampax once again and this time it worked beautifully. I may have been too new at the whole coil business the first time I tried it and fried it a bit. So for anybody in a bind ... you have options.  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## johan (3/9/14)

LOL, can you imagine me standing at the till with a box of Tampax. I'd honestly rather vape wickless.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (3/9/14)

Reonat said:


> I have a confession. .. I tried Tampax once again and this time it worked beautifully. I may have been too new at the whole coil business the first time I tried it and fried it a bit. So for anybody in a bind ... you have options.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Hahahaha Tampax? Really? 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (3/9/14)

Silver said:


> You know what @Yiannaki - I think you may be right.
> When I pulled out that Rayon, I recall the two sides came out separately to one another.
> This means that it could have burned in the middle.
> Strange though, since I don't recall a dry hit taste on that wick while I was using it.
> ...


 
Its a pleasure  Glad i could help/advise you for a change


----------



## Silver (3/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Its a pleasure  Glad i could help/advise you for a change


 
By all means, please go ahead, not just for now - but for always!
The more help we give each other - the better our vaping experience

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Reonat (3/9/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Hahahaha Tampax? Really?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


Yup for real. .. takes a bit of disentangling as there are layers of Rayon within cotton gauze type stuff but it worked.  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (3/9/14)

Wow, i'm gona get me some Tampax tomorrow  


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Yiannaki (3/9/14)

Reonat said:


> Yup for real. .. takes a bit of disentangling as there are layers of Rayon within cotton gauze type stuff but it worked.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


 


annemarievdh said:


> Wow, i'm gona get me some Tampax tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


 
I foresee a 'Tampax Wicking Tutorial And Review" thread popping up soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (3/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I foresee a 'Tampax Wicking Tutorial And Review" thread popping up soon!



Hahaha that is so funny!!!


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reonat (3/9/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Hahaha that is so funny!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


Concidering the majority on this forum we would more likely need a "How to choose the right Tampax" tutorial  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (3/9/14)

Reonat said:


> Concidering the majority on this forum we would more likely need a "How to choose the right Tampax" tutorial
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Haha just imagine after the crochet stores hade a stampede fore bamboo wick and the salon's for rayon, now men will be taking over the lady's departments in stores  


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (3/9/14)

Way more survival uses for Tampax that I knew of, just look at this web site: http://www.artofmanliness.com/2012/06/05/survival-tampon/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (3/9/14)

johan said:


> Way more survival uses for Tampax that I knew of, just look at this web site: http://www.artofmanliness.com/2012/06/05/survival-tampon/



EXCELLENT!!! 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (3/9/14)

johan said:


> Way more survival uses for Tampax that I knew of, just look at this web site: http://www.artofmanliness.com/2012/06/05/survival-tampon/


WOW - i just used it for nose bleeds....

good to know - next time i am buying from makro....in bulk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Reonat (3/9/14)

johan said:


> Way more survival uses for Tampax that I knew of, just look at this web site: http://www.artofmanliness.com/2012/06/05/survival-tampon/


Now you have a whole lot of reasons for the cashier 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (3/9/14)

Reonat said:


> Now you have a whole lot of reasons for the cashier
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


 
Nope, my good vape friend @PeterHarris will supply me after his bulk purchase at Macro.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reonat (3/9/14)

Reonat said:


> Now you have a whole lot of reasons for the cashier
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Actually those guys trying to make NETs should be paying attention

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (3/9/14)

johan said:


> Nope, my good vape friend @Peter after his bulk purchase at Macro.



Baie slim @johan  


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reonat (3/9/14)

johan said:


> Nope, my good vape friend @PeterHarris will supply me after his bulk purchase at Macro.


That's exactly what good friends are for 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/9/14)

Guys just a warning about using Tampax to get the Rayon... not a good idea at all... there is a plastic in the rayon of tampax plus other chemicals that are not good for vaping... 

I can't find the thread on ECF right now but I read it on my phone while out at supper and it's a no no!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (5/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Guys just a warning about using Tampax to get the Rayon... not a good idea at all... there is a plastic in the rayon of tampax plus other chemicals that are not good for vaping...
> 
> I can't find the thread on ECF right now but I read it on my phone while out at supper and it's a no no!



Most informative, thanks

But i had to laugh thinking of you reading about tampax on your phone while out at supper!!!
I assume no one else knew what you were reading about

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (5/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Guys just a warning about using Tampax to get the Rayon... not a good idea at all... there is a plastic in the rayon of tampax plus other chemicals that are not good for vaping...
> 
> I can't find the thread on ECF right now but I read it on my phone while out at supper and it's a no no!


 
Thanks for that info, and feeling happy that I'll never have to put that to the test.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (5/9/14)

Can always count on @Rob Fisher for fair warning... Thanks mate 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/9/14)

Silver said:


> Most informative, thanks
> 
> But i had to laugh thinking of you reading about tampax on your phone while out at supper!!!
> I assume no one else knew what you were reading about


----------



## Reonat (6/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Guys just a warning about using Tampax to get the Rayon... not a good idea at all... there is a plastic in the rayon of tampax plus other chemicals that are not good for vaping...
> 
> I can't find the thread on ECF right now but I read it on my phone while out at supper and it's a no no!


Oh hell.... Thanks Rob for this. Thankfully I have only used it a few times.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RIEFY (7/9/14)

does any one find that with rayon the vapour production is starved a bit vs cotton???

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/9/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> does any one find that with rayon the vapour production is starved a bit vs cotton???


 
I can't say that I have noticed that but I'm more of a flavour chaser and never really played with big clouds... but having discovered lung hits I'm able to blow bigger clouds than ever before. Maybe I should try cotton again sometime...


----------



## BumbleBee (7/9/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> does any one find that with rayon the vapour production is starved a bit vs cotton???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


I've tried both, some days rayon works better, some days cotton works better. Must be an atmospheric issue


----------



## Silver (7/9/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> does any one find that with rayon the vapour production is starved a bit vs cotton???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
Not sure about the actual vapour production CVS - but I have noticed that the draw "feels" starved. Feels a little bit tighter. Feels like its vaporising slightly less or that its blocking the flow of air a tiny bit. Can't understand why though.


----------



## Riaz (7/9/14)

I'm gona rewick the aqua now with cotton and see. 

Since I received the aqua I've only used rayon in it. 

Luckily the aqua is easy to change the wick if I don't like the cotton 

Will report back within the course of tomorrow re difference between cotton and rayon for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marzuq (8/9/14)

to me rayon gives off a sweet taste. and because of this i find that it enhances the flavour on the sweeter more desert type juices. cloud production doesnt seem to be an issue from what i could tell. seemed pretty much on par with cotton

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (8/9/14)

thanks for alk the responses guys. did a comparison and yes definitely more vapor of cotton then rayon

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (8/9/14)

been using cotton in the aqua since last night, and there is definitely more vapor production compared to rayon.

the flavor for me is a little muted- not like day and night but there is definitely a flavor decrease with cotton.

i also found that cotton leaves a very funny feeling after the exhale (i had to word this correctly or be quoted in the 'reading the forum as a non vaper thread' LOL)

please note that this is only AFTER i used rayon. i have been using cotton since i got into rebuildables and never had this issue before.

im still using the cotton and to me its not all that bad, but will definitely change back to rayon when the flavor starts wearing off on the cotton


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/14)

Riaz said:


> im still using the cotton and to me its not all that bad, but will definitely change back to rayon when the flavor starts wearing off on the cotton


 
I'm with you all the way CVS! I keep my cotton around just in case but Rayon really works for me and I don't have to change wicks everyday!


----------



## Zuzu88 (9/9/14)

Hi Guys, need some help. Wicked my kayfun with Rayon, it's awesome. But after a few minutes the dry hits started. Stripped it apart, the wicks was still in a good position. None the less, Rewick and the same thing happened. Stripped it all apart again and uses cotton, no dry hits. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## capetocuba (9/9/14)

I went away for the weekend for 3 nights, have this setup on my cyclone @0.32 ohms. Forgot rayon at home and it lasted comfortably for the near 4 days. I am well chuffed

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/9/14)

Zuzu88 said:


> Hi Guys, need some help. Wicked my kayfun with Rayon, it's awesome. But after a few minutes the dry hits started. Stripped it apart, the wicks was still in a good position. None the less, Rewick and the same thing happened. Stripped it all apart again and uses cotton, no dry hits. What am I doing wrong?


You in the same boat as me bud. I have not been able to come right with rayon in a kayfun/russian. I always get burnt hits but cotton works just fine. I've tried all the suggestions and have now given up. I still use rayon in a dripper every now and then but I'm mostly on cotton again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (9/9/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> You in the same boat as me bud. I have not been able to come right with rayon in a kayfun/russian. I always get burnt hits but cotton works just fine. I've tried all the suggestions and have now given up. I still use rayon in a dripper every now and then but I'm mostly on cotton again.


Can I teach the coil master some rayon tricks ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu88 (9/9/14)

capetocuba said:


> Can I teach the coil master some rayon tricks ...


Yeah please do.... Flavour I get Rayon is awesome


----------



## BumbleBee (9/9/14)

@Zuzu88 & @Gazzacpt check this link out: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/suywwacs-kayfun-russians-rocket-atomisers.1610/page-25#post-108622

Never once got a dry hit off this.


----------



## Zuzu88 (9/9/14)

Thanks Bumblebee... Will have a look

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (9/9/14)

Zuzu88 said:


> Yeah please do.... Flavour I get Rayon is awesome


Sorry mate, have not used rayon in a Russian/Kayfun. Only use rayon on my dripper and Reo. I'm a lazy vaper and enjoy the flavour I get from rayon combined with not having to rewick so often. Also burnt hits aren't as bad as cotton.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (9/9/14)

capetocuba said:


> I went away for the weekend for 3 nights, have this setup on my cyclone @0.32 ohms. Forgot rayon at home and it lasted comfortably for the near 4 days. I am well chuffed
> 
> View attachment 11166


 
Good stuff man! I find im changing the rayon out after 3 days as i notice a drop off in flavour.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> @Zuzu88 & @Gazzacpt check this link out: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/suywwacs-kayfun-russians-rocket-atomisers.1610/page-25#post-108622
> 
> Never once got a dry hit off this.


I'm still using this same coil and wick, haven't changed anything since I posted that. Opened it up last night, pulled the wick out, dry burned the coil and put the same wick back in, didn't even rinse it... working like a charm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> @Zuzu88 & @Gazzacpt check this link out: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/suywwacs-kayfun-russians-rocket-atomisers.1610/page-25#post-108622
> 
> Never once got a dry hit off this.


Thanks will try again when I rewick tonight.


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/9/14)

capetocuba said:


> Can I teach the coil master some rayon tricks ...


If you making coffee I'm there

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dr Phil (9/9/14)

Just got rayon I wicked it and found it dose not wick faster enough so a burnt taste I pulled it out n goon back to cotton


----------



## Alex (9/9/14)

dr phil said:


> Just got rayon I wicked it and found it dose not wick faster enough so a burnt taste I pulled it out n goon back to cotton


 
Interesting.. for me Rayon wicks more effectively than cotton, likely because all the fibers are running in the same direction. And the flavour is cleaner.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (9/9/14)

dr phil said:


> Just got rayon I wicked it and found it dose not wick faster enough so a burnt taste I pulled it out n goon back to cotton


Ah dude, you can't give up after only one try, keep at it, experiment with it, try a little more wick and try a little less. Once you've got it right you will not regret it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dr Phil (9/9/14)

Thanks will do maybe need to give it one more shoot


----------



## Andre (9/9/14)

The peeps on ECF recommend you cut the tails of the wick for the Kayfun/Russian at an angle so one has less wicking in the tails than through the top part.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Dr Phil (9/9/14)

Hey guys I need a hand bought the hcigar kayfun today and I am puzzled u get a bag with o ring but this part I have no idea what it is for


----------



## Jimbo (9/9/14)

dr phil said:


> Hey guys I need a hand bought the hcigar kayfun today and I am puzzled u get a bag with o ring but this part I have no idea what it is for


 
That is an insulator for your atty. Keep it in a safe place for when your atty's insulator melt some day, you'll be glad to have this spare.

I once had my Kayfun's insulator damaged and had to make do with a cut out from an old Credit card to get the Kayfun working again.


----------



## Dr Phil (9/9/14)

Jimbo said:


> That is an insulator for your atty. Keep it in a safe place for when your atty's insulator melt some day, you'll be glad to have this spare.
> 
> I once had my Kayfun's insulator damaged and had to make do with a cut out from an old Credit card to get the Kayfun working again.


 thanks a million how will I know when its time for replacement


----------



## BumbleBee (9/9/14)

dr phil said:


> thanks a million how will I know when its time for replacement


A regulated mod will not fire the coil and read as 0.0 ohm or NON, in other words a dead short. On a mechanical mod the battery would probably vent or explode, always a good idea to check it while you're rebuilding your coil, but it shouldn't be a problem unless you're messing around with the positive section of the build deck.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Phil (9/9/14)

Dame sounds a bit hetic with mec mods thanks a million this fourm is so helpful a 2nd family truly


----------



## Jimbo (9/9/14)

dr phil said:


> thanks a million how will I know when its time for replacement


 
Your atty will short if the insulator is damaged or melted so you won't get a resistance reading on your Ohm meter and the Atty won't fire anyway.

The insulators doesn't usually give issues accept if you fiddle with it when dismantling your atty's posts and maybe damage it or if you go very low Ohm I think there might be a chance of melting them due to extreme heat produced by the coil but not to sure about that, never happened to me, but then again I don't go below 0.6 Ohm anyway. 

Mine got damaged when I tightened the bottom screw of the centre post too tightly.

So theoretically you shouldn't really have issues with the insulator but if you do damage it you'll be glad to have a spare around. They are not that easy to source. Non of the vendors in SA stock them as far as I know?


----------



## Alex (9/9/14)

dr phil said:


> Dame sounds a bit hetic with mec mods thanks a million this fourm is so helpful a 2nd family truly


 
Maybe this will assist you. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/kayfun-user-manual.5130/


----------



## Silver (9/9/14)

dr phil said:


> Hey guys I need a hand bought the hcigar kayfun today and I am puzzled u get a bag with o ring but this part I have no idea what it is for


 
Hi @dr phil, hope you got sorted with your Kayfun and that it is vaping well.
Just a reminder, this is off topic. 
This thread is about Rayon.
In future, please would you post your Kayfun questions in the correct thread. Perhaps the Kayfun/Russian Land forum
Here is the correct place and I am sure you will find lots of helpful info there.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/kayfun-russian-land.86/

Problem is - when you change the topic, then the thread takes a turn in a totally different direction and it becomes difficult to later find info that you are looking for.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (9/10/14)

Hello All. After reading this whole thread I see that there are a bit of different views on rayon. Is the opinion still the same that rayon is a better choice over cotton and are you still using rayon instead of cotton? Or have you gone back to cotton rather?


----------



## annemarievdh (9/10/14)

I'm still using rayon 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke187 (9/10/14)

I'm stuck on rayon, I tried some cotton the other day, and wasnt a happy chappy with cotton. Maybe I am just spoiled with using Rayon from my first build, but I think Rayon is first on my list and cotton will be a backup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (9/10/14)

My perception from this forum and ECF is that most that have moved from cotton to rayon, have preferred rayon. As always, there are some that did not like the rayon. Personally I prefer rayon over cotton by far.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/14)

Rayon all the way! No question! Rayon rocks my world!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (9/10/14)

Although I use ekowhool exclusively, if I have no other choice I will rather use rayon than cotton.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/10/14)

I've been getting bored with my vape lately, just not getting the kick I need anymore. So what I am doing at the moment is gradually downgrading my setup. I've built higher resistance coils and turned down the power on all my devices, also switched from rayon back to cotton. Cotton is yuk! Once I get used to this again then I will start upping the power and switching back to rayon to rediscover how awesome it is.... kinda like resetting everything and having your first kiss all over again

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (9/10/14)

Thank you so much to all for your feedback on this! Really appreciate it! It has really helped in making a decision on whether to try out rayon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/10/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Thank you so much to all for your feedback on this! Really appreciate it! It has really helped in making a decision on whether to try out rayon.


You haven't truly lived until you've vaped on rayon

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Morne (9/10/14)

Rayon is good, but it does not agree with my chest (don't know why) So I'm back to cotton and my chest is happy again.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (24/11/16)

Hi all,
Need some advice on Rayon wicking please... when it works, the flavour in my Cyclone AFC with a single 2mm 0.6ohm build is absolutely awesome. But I've really been battling a _lot_ with dry hits - I'm finding I have to squonk after each pull, but still finding it sometimes gets dry even before the end of the drag.
Bottom line is that I really want to get the wicking right because the flavour is just sublime. But the dry hits and constant rewicking is a hack. I've tried less wick, more wick, short ones, long ones, cutting the legs at an angle etc.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/11/16)

@Darth Vaper less is more in the Cyclones...


----------



## Darth Vaper (24/11/16)

Thanks @Rob Fisher 
Assume you mean less density? Or wick length as well?


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/11/16)

Darth Vaper said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> Assume you mean less density? Or wick length as well?



Less length...


----------



## Silver (24/11/16)

Darth Vaper said:


> Hi all,
> Need some advice on Rayon wicking please... when it works, the flavour in my Cyclone AFC with a single 2mm 0.6ohm build is absolutely awesome. But I've really been battling a _lot_ with dry hits - I'm finding I have to squonk after each pull, but still finding it sometimes gets dry even before the end of the drag.
> Bottom line is that I really want to get the wicking right because the flavour is just sublime. But the dry hits and constant rewicking is a hack. I've tried less wick, more wick, short ones, long ones, cutting the legs at an angle etc.



Hi @Darth Vaper 
What juice are you vaping? What PG/Vg ratio?
And what is the resistance and ID of your coil?


----------



## Darth Vaper (24/11/16)

@Silver Mainly XXX. Some of @Rob Fisher 's personal mix which is 50/50, but also the standard commercial ver which is now 70/30.
Coil is a 2mm Kanthal at about 0.6ohm


----------



## Gazzacpt (24/11/16)

I find I have to really stuff the rayon into the coil it must be super tight otherwise it kind of collapses in the coil and life is k@k. I'm a cotton guy though could not come right with rayon and I tried almost every suggestion. It would be fine for few ml but then the dry hits would start. 
I also found it doesn't really work on subohm drippers or tanks, it doesn't keep up.
Maybe I was doing something wrong but I gave up after going through a meter of the stuff.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (24/11/16)

Darth Vaper said:


> @Silver Mainly XXX. Some of @Rob Fisher 's personal mix which is 50/50, but also the standard commercial ver which is now 70/30.
> Coil is a 2mm Kanthal at about 0.6ohm



Hi @Darth Vaper i agree with @Gazzacpt

From what I can tell Rayon doesn't wick as fast as cotton. And it needs to be packed in very tight because it shrinks when lubed up.

For me it's great on low power menthol vapes. At 50/50. About 15 watts or so.

Maybe try it with a higher ohm coil. Say around 0.9 ohms and pack it tight. It does have great flavour for menthol juices in my opinion. Crisp and pure

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (25/11/16)

Darth Vaper said:


> Hi all,
> Need some advice on Rayon wicking please... when it works, the flavour in my Cyclone AFC with a single 2mm 0.6ohm build is absolutely awesome. But I've really been battling a _lot_ with dry hits - I'm finding I have to squonk after each pull, but still finding it sometimes gets dry even before the end of the drag.
> Bottom line is that I really want to get the wicking right because the flavour is just sublime. But the dry hits and constant rewicking is a hack. I've tried less wick, more wick, short ones, long ones, cutting the legs at an angle etc.


I think Silver has a good point,though not limited to lower wattage builds I find it shines on them.


----------



## Darth Vaper (25/11/16)

Thanks for the advice guys - much better now!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

